# Transmisor de Audio por Laser



## gatteen (May 1, 2010)

Hola, que tal amigos.
Miren, para un proyecto final que tengo que presentar en la facultad me diseñe un transmisor de audio sumamente sencillo, con muy pocos elementos y que funciona muy bien, y se los traigo aqui al foro para que lo hagan, o por si lo ocupan para algun proyecto como yo jeje. 

Aqui les dejo todos los esquematicos y fotos de mi proyecto terminado 

PD
     El transmisor lo alimente con 3 baterias AA de 1.5V, y el receptor con 4 baterias iguales, para asi generar el voltaje de alimentacion señalado en el esquematico.
     El receptor entrega una señal de audio muy baja en su salida, asi que yo opte por ponerle el LM386 para poder escucharlo mas facil, ya que sin ese amp.tenia que conectarlo a mi estereo a maximo volumen para que medio se escuchara, ahora con el ampli hasta con unos audifonos conectados directaente a lasalida se escucha


----------



## megasysfix (Jun 1, 2010)

Hola aun no e provado tu proyecto lo llevo siguiendo hece 3 dias pero me falta la rsistencia de 1 Mohms espero que funcione e bueno saludos cordiales para ti y espero no defraudarme con este circuito hasta la proxima.


----------



## pkvictor (Jun 9, 2010)

me podria decir como se conecta la bocina y el radio es que no le entiendo o mas especifico porfavor....


----------



## freddyflex (Jun 27, 2010)

puedo cambiar ese diodo laser por uno que emita luz infraroja ?


----------



## Julio_lanza (Jun 27, 2010)

freddyflex dijo:


> puedo cambiar ese diodo laser por uno que emita luz infraroja ?


oye no se si la celda solar capte el infrarojo.... prueba a ver y nos comnetas como te fue...


----------



## Helios (Jun 28, 2010)

Mmmm podria ser que capte la luz, aunque considero mejor usar un foto-transistor, un foto-diodo o la foto-resistencia para ese fin, estos te aseguro que captaran la luz, ademas si puedes conseguir uno con un filtro de luz ya armado, mejor aun, si no, puedes tomar uno de algun DVD, TV, o Estereo, son pequeños pristales color purpura, te dejo unas fotos, esto seria para evitar que cualquier luz los active, y solo funcionaria con la luz infraroja.



Interesante proyecto Gatten, me gusto mucho, aunque tengo dudas con el "Vin" y el "Vout" de tu diagrama, como irian conectados si los deseo a un plug de 3.5mm estandar de audifonos?


----------



## snakewather (Sep 17, 2010)

Con razon me quede pensando donde habia utilizado un circuito como este yo lo utilize un led infrarojo como emisor y un fototransistor como receptor para el control de distancia de una banda tranportadora a escala esa es una buena aplicacion por mencionar saludos........


----------



## freddyflex (Sep 26, 2010)

Hola que tal compañeros...yo tuve que hacer  un proyecto de un transmisor de audio por infrarojo, para suerte mia si me funciono con un buen alcance, escribo en este foro para ver como puedo ayudar a otras personas que tengan algun tipo de inconveniente con la creacion de este tipo de proyectos, ya que en internet no hay mucha informacion al respecto y los diagramas que existen por lo general hay que modificarlos.
Cualquier interesado comuniquese con confianza pa apoyarlo XD


----------



## bocagonza (Sep 26, 2010)

+10, muy bueno, cuanto alcanza? se puede cambiar el transistor del emisor?
muy buen TP lo hare en cuanto puedo y subo alguna fotos...


----------



## Julio_lanza (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey FreddyFlex por que no posteas tu proyecto aqui para verlo..... gracias...


----------



## darkf3n1x (Oct 3, 2011)

como podria modificar la entrada del Tx por un microfono?
y la salida por un parlante o ya con esa amplificacion del lm386 es suficiente?


----------



## megasysfix (Ene 4, 2012)

darkf3n1x dijo:


> como podria modificar la entrada del Tx por un microfono?
> y la salida por un parlante o ya con esa amplificacion del lm386 es suficiente?



Debes usar un Pre amp de micrófono para ajustar la señal a un nivel optimo en TX, lo del lm386 como dice es suficiente para AUDIFONO, en caso de querer mas potencia, simplemente conectalo a un minicomponente.

Saludos!!!


----------



## ThaRandom (Nov 20, 2012)

los capacitores de que valor son?


----------



## snakewather (Nov 25, 2012)

220 nf y 0.05 nf se ve claro en las imagenes bueno eso creo.


----------



## Abad Dark (Jun 12, 2013)

Disculpa, pero para que sea sonido estéreo, ¿tengo que hacer 2 receptores, transmisores y amplificadores para cada salida del altavoz?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 12, 2013)

Sip, tienes que duplicar el circuito.


----------



## lsedr (Mar 11, 2014)

AQUÍ les dejo un proyecto que trata de lo mismo, por si alguien lo necesita.

saludos c


----------



## rotsen24154 (May 19, 2014)

A que distancia transmite, lo hice y tengo que pegar el laser al LDR para que transmita algo.


----------

